# BAGPIPES??



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Does anyone know of a bagpiper who would be interested in doing a wedding in late August for 1 hr. for 2 cops, in the Boston area??


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Check your PM.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

As a substitute: MPD 61 and his organ????


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 @ 19 Jul 2004 13:12 said:


> As a substitute: MPD 61 and his organ????


The "organ" is missing dude! HEY! Where the F*CK you been every morning? I've been looking for you every day in the west sector, but you must be on your knees somewhere back at the station
:lol:

Just Kidding. Wait till you see the "new" #949
:wink:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 @ Mon 19 Jul said:


> 40th MPOC#309 @ 19 Jul 2004 13:12 said:
> 
> 
> > As a substitute: MPD 61 and his organ????
> ...


Hey Woody get some pull on that vehicle will you! I am sick of being carbonmonoxide poisoned every day driving the old cruiser/s. :shock:   :wl: :sl: :uc:


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

There is a officer in my deparment that plays the bagpipes and he may be free to play.. Free that day and however chances are not free to play!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

female p.o. @ 7/19/2004 9:19:02 AM said:


> Does anyone know of a bagpiper who would be interested in doing a wedding in late August for 1 hr. for 2 cops, in the Boston area??


 Is this still a big secret??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm a bridesmaid!

It was never a secret that they're lovers. What made you think that, Gil?

Is there no one that can help soon-to-be Mrs. TCop4Life???


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

hey female, if you still need the name and number of one let me know. I have one playing mine in March i can set you up with his number.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon @ 7/19/2004 10:14:30 PM said:


> I'm a bridesmaid!
> 
> It was never a secret that they're lovers. What made you think that, Gil?


 She indicated in her pm that it (the wedding) was not public knowledge yet, but that was a few months back.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

There is a guy on the Holbrook Fire Dept. that plays the pipes, he may be able to help. LT. Luke McFadden is his name....hes good. Hope that helps.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's all been taken care of already. Thanks for all your help.


----------

